# Hans-Ulrich Rudel - NEW BOOK



## Ingo (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello, 

I would like to introduce a new book about some stuka aces: 

"Auf Feindflug mit den Ritterkreuzträgern Erwin Hentschel und Walter Linke" 

The book tells about the life of the radio operators Erwin Hentschel and Walter Linke, who both were decorated with the Knights cross, and their combats with their pilots, oak leaves holder Herbert Bauer and Hans-Ulrich Rudel, who was the highest decorated german soldier ever. 

In this book you can find also a report of an Kaczmarek of Hans-Ulrich Rudel, who was decorated with the German cross in gold, an explicitly report of a men who was a repairman of some KC holders during the war and his affilication at the Stukageschwader "Immelmann", and you can find also a large biography of Friedrich Lang, who was decorated with the Knights cross with oak leaves and swords. 

The book is in german, 155 pages, more than 100 unpublished photos and documents up to now, Paperback. 

The price is 14,90 Euro + 3,00 Euro shipping in the EU and 5,00 Euro shipping worldwide. 

More you can find under www.cimm.de


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2004)

Sounds good 8)  Shame its in German though


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 27, 2004)

> Hans-Ulrich Rudel, who was the highest decorated german soldier ever



not just german, he's the highest decorated ace of all time..................


----------



## Crazy (Oct 28, 2004)

How'd they fit the title on the book cover  

I might look into it. Be a great way to aid in my learning of that fine language


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 28, 2004)

Mine too, I have classes every Sat. now...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2004)

I love shouting stuff in German


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 29, 2004)

what little german you know that is...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2004)

A simple "NEIN!" imposes such power and dominance


----------



## kiwimac (Oct 30, 2004)

LOL

Kiwimac


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2004)

but what if you have to say something else..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2004)

NEIN!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2004)

one day you'll have to say something else, then you're stuck................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2004)

NEIN!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2004)

one day we will, you'll have to speak in german and all you'll know is "nien" and you'll looks stupid and i'll just sit and laugh hehe.........

and i can guess what your gonna say next...................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2004)

All things bright and beautiful, all creatures great and small.

It was kinda obvious I wouldnt say NEIN isnt it


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2004)

only because you knew i thought you would................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2004)

NEIN!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 1, 2004)

i honestly didn't see that one happening..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 1, 2004)

Well whaddaya know, im a master of surprise


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 2, 2004)

"suprise is an event that occurs only in the mind of a general"...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 2, 2004)

NEIN!

Oh oh, I could say...

DANKE!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 5, 2004)

wow you've doubled you german vocabulary....................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 5, 2004)

SCHNELL!

DANKE!

NEIN!

SCHISSE!


See, you look weak and pathetic already.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 5, 2004)

It's really "SCHEISSE!"

There, your German has been correctly quadrupled.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 6, 2004)

Thankyou  

Danke, nein schnell scheisse!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 6, 2004)

oh darn, looks like he's got me there..............

that was sarcasm BTW..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 7, 2004)

What provoked the sarcasm? Why was it necessary?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 8, 2004)

the fact you proved me wrong in saying you only have 2 words in your german vocabulary by proving you have 4, which i just thought was a bit pathetic............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 8, 2004)

It doesnt make any sense though!


----------

